# ATT Broadband Cooks CS Books, Cuts CSRs, Raises Rates!



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

ATT Broadband cooks books on lousy customer svc, cuts CSRs, then raises rates!

The following report was compiled from a series of investigative stories appearing last week 
in the Jacksonville (FL) Times-Union

JACKSONVILLE, FL - First Coast News has discovered what appears to be proof of AT&T 
Broadband falsifying (customer service) records in hopes of pleasing the city. The evidence 
shows the cable provider (altered)...its numbers to make...customer service look better.

...people would call and would literally be on hold for hours because there were not enough 
people to answer the phones...operators answered calls in 30 seconds only 8% of the time.

...almost half of (recent) digital cable disconnects statewide...happened because customers 
were dissatisfied with customer service...internal AT&T records showed customers couldn't 
reach an operator more than half the time they called.

...customer service could get worse. Confidential AT&T documents show the company missed 
budget by $3.6 million dollars and plans to close the gap by cutting 155 jobs. The move would 
save the company a $1.5 million. More than 95 cuts are planned for the customer care department.

JACKSONVILLE, Fl - AT&T Broadband customers were given notice of a price (increase)
in an advertisement in Saturday's Florida Times-Union.

Stories


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

I wonder if this is a cable insudtry "pattern". First Adelphia, now this.....where it stops, nobody knows. 



BTW Nick, are Enin & Net the ninth and tenth planets???? (Just curious) :shrug:


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

And they all yawned when @Home shut down. Those smug ATT folks figured, "How hard can it be...We can do it inhouse better and cheaper."

What I can't figure out is why is it so hard to get customer service right? I could probably count on one hand the number of times we've called E* since 1997...Let's see, once to drop from AT100 to AT50, once because receiver was acting up, once to get a dish500, once to add Showtime -- wait no did that online, once to move, once to activate used dishplayer. Hey that about covers it. And never a bad experience. I can't tell you the last time I called the phone company or th electric company, etc. What are all these people calling about anyway?????


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Very astute, Sam, for an eerhtling.


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

Yes THAT planet alright........:righton: :righton: :righton:


----------



## catman (Jun 27, 2002)

Did anyone ever watch " All in the family " Archie got his mail . " let me see , AT&T = American thugs and thieves .Gas bill . More money to the arabs . Light bill . More money to the mofia " . THat was way back in the 70's that happen .


----------



## Sam1980 (Jul 19, 2002)

:computer: :lol: :thats:


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

One of the utilities out here in California is PG&E. I read in the paper that one people wrote the check out to Pacific Graft and Extortion.

The check was cashed anyways.


----------

